

How to get a job as a C++ developer? - symbion

Hi,<p>I am a Java developer but currently found interest in C++ development. What should I do/learn first to land to get a job as a C++ developer ?
======
lumberjack
<http://cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/>
<http://www.horstmann.com/ccj2/ccjapp3.html>
<http://www.4p8.com/eric.brasseur/cppcen.html>

I was in a similar situation just lately. The above are some very good
introductory stuff I found very useful.

------
bennyjoseph
Here are the key things you need to learn:

1\. Memory Management - Java takes care of it all for you, whereas in C++ you
have to manually allocate and de-allocate memory, otherwise you will have
memory leaks.

2\. Learn the Standard Template Library (STL). C++ has a much smaller library
of pre-built code that Java. The STL is very good for some basic data
structures like map, set, etc.

3\. Pointers - Java has references, C++ has pointers. You need to learn how to
use them safely.

4\. Polymorphism - Similar to Java but syntax is a bit different

5\. Operator Overloading - You can redefine operators such as "+" or "-" to
make your code look cleaner. This can be dangerous, but very useful if done
correctly.

I think that is a good start. Overall the transition to C++ should be
relatively easy once you master memory management and pointers.

~~~
richo
I don't think he wanted an intro to CPP, he wants to know where to find work.

In fairness, if someone needs to know that c++ doesn't have a GC, then you'd
have to be out of your mind to give them work.

------
gdubs
I agree that learning the Standard Template Library (STL) would give you a
solid basis. Also, read up on how Facebook has made C++ a significant part of
their process. This could spark some ideas in terms of applying the technical
skills to a very relevant (and current) challenge. Maybe you'll be inspired to
begin a project on Github?

